# Kayak Found on Clear Creek



## Steamboating (May 17, 2011)

My girlfriend and I were driving up Clear Creek on Friday around 7:15 in the morning and spotted a kayak in the water. Obviously my first concern was the passenger. Luckily there was none, however I assume there was at some point. 

If you or someone you know has lost a kayak on Clear Creek, please let us know, identify it and we can make arrangements to get it back. 

I am not on here often so call or text is best: 970-819-6721

Thanks!


----------



## slaphappy (May 1, 2014)

sent you a text


----------



## Steamboating (May 17, 2011)

So that is my work number, apparently I don't get texts on it... try 9708464251


----------



## Steamboating (May 17, 2011)

Found the owner! Thanks Mtn. Buzz


----------



## slaphappy (May 1, 2014)

One happy paddler here!


----------

